

Submitted iPhone App Hacks iTunes To Allow Wireless Sync - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/bold-itunes-wireless-sync-app-submitted/

======
DeusExMachina
Also discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1294800>

------
xonder
You're right, I missed it

